# Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Juni 2010)

56 Tage blubbert das Öl schon und zwar mit 5500 Tonnen pro Tag! Bisher wurde nur die hälfte angenommen und nu ist es fakt! Wir schreiben hier jeden Tag von der heilen Angelwelt aber wie lange noch? Ich könnt nur noch kotzen, da setzt ein Konzern 70 Millionen pro Tag um und keiner hat die Technik so etwas zu stoppen???#q


----------



## L-TownPlayer (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

nicht nur das man bedenke nur mal wie grob fahrlässig die bei der borung umgegangen sind 
und der konzern wuste bescheid darüber 
und hat sie weiter boren lassen fropfen vergessen und und und 


ufn mond fliegen das können sie aber son loch bekommen sie nicht zu ???#q
ich habe ja gedacht das unsere regierung wieder ein ausrede hat um die spritpreise zu erhöhen aber bis her nur ne leichte anhöung 
ein glück


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

eine riesen Schweinerei ist das .. man könnte nur :vwenn man die Bilder sieht.
denke wir alle werden das auch noch an der Tankstelle mitbezahlen dürfen :r


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

So werden künftig Ölsardinen hergestellt,ganz ohne Dose.Kein Verpackungsmüll der anfällt,das ist doch,wenn man´s so sieht,ne umweltfreundliche Sache...


----------



## Yoshi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Bin mal gespannt, wann die Kacke bei uns ankommt......
Unmöglich ist das nämlich nicht.


----------



## sitzangler (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Bezahlen werden wir den ganzen Scheiß an der Zapfsäule, es geht schon los, siehe Nachrichten heute.


----------



## Yoshi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Obama will verhindern, dass die entsandenen Kosten letztendlich doch beim Steuerzahler landen. Hahahahaha|jump:

Witz komm raus! Geht nicht, bin umzingelt!


----------



## cafabu (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Moin,moin,
das wird das größte Umweltdesaster was die Menschheit je poduziert hat.

Was mich aber zusätzlich ärgert, ist seit Wochen der Spritpreis: 
BP: Jetzt haben wir Erfolg - Spritpreis hoch!
BP: Hat leider nicht geklappt - Spritpreis niedrig!

Wenn denn dann allers erledigt und dicht ist, zahlen wir wieder die Zeche, da die Kosten über den Oelverkauf wieder reingeholt werden. Haben sie heute morgen schon in den Nachrichten angekündigt.
Das Ergebnis: Tote Umwelt und leere Brieftasche.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Pargo Man (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Erinnert Ihr die Brent Sparr von SHELL? Was haben wir damals für einen kollektiven Aufschrei fabriziert... ein Pfurz gegen die unglaubliche Pfuscherei der ach so peinlich auf's "green and clean image" bedachten BP...

Pustekuchen Ihr lieben Multis: Jetzt ist's raus. Der BOP Tannenbaum auf dem Bohrloch hatte erwiesenermaßen den billigsten und anfälligsten Explosions-Sperrschieber im Markt.
Ihr hattet die Wahl.

Der Sperrschieber wird im Notfall mittels Sprengladung durch den Bohrstrang "durchgeschossen" und hat dies im Falle der BP Bohrung vor Louisiana nur teilweise geschaft...

Die jetzt von zwei Seiten horizontal vorgetriebenen Entsatzbohrungen werden noch ihre Zeit brauchen. Derweil kleckert's weiter.

Meine Einschätzung: Arm werden dabei nur die Anrainer. BP wird's wohl erwischen. EXXON leckt sich schon die Finger und wetzt die Messer der Filettierung bei der Übernahmeschlacht.

Schaun wir mal.
:v

Sicherlich wird der nächste Unfall nicht in den USA geschehen. Die machen jetzt dicht. Damit verlagert sich das Risiko auf die schwierigen Fundorte, so zB Turkstaaten, Sibirien, tropisch Afrika...
#q

Höchste Zeit Öl effizienter zu nutzen und auf nachwachsende Rohstoffe umzusatteln...

Nur meine "2C" Meinung.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*



cafabu schrieb:


> Was mich aber zusätzlich ärgert, ist seit Wochen der Spritpreis:




der ganze Sch**** ist sowieso nicht mehr nachvollziehbar ...
wie kann man Preissprünge von manchmal mehr als 10cent / l. an einem Tag erklären #q
die Spekulanten und Ölmultis verdienen sich nen goldenen Arsch damit |krach:


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Das versteh ich auch nicht.
Man fährt an der Tankstelle vorbei und denkt sich, oh, richtig günstig.
Fährt dann nach haus um kurz was zu essen, will dann anschließend wieder zur Tankstelle, siehe da, ein sprung von 1.31 auf 1.44 .....
Sowas ist nicht normal....und das noch garnicht so lang her...


----------



## Dart (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

*Vorsicht Satire!*

*Obama wird am Dienstag wegen der Ölkatastrophe zum Volk sprechen *




Wie wir aus absolut gesicherter Quelle vorab erfahren haben, wird Präsident Obama am Dienstagabend eine Rede im amerikanischen Fernsehen halten und die Bevölkerung über die Ölkatastrophe informieren. Das Weisse Haus hat dafür einen entsprechenden Sendeplatz um 20:00 Uhr für 15 Minuten bei den TV-Anstalten reserviert.

Dies erfolgt, nach dem er Montag und Dienstag die betroffenen Golfstaaten besucht und am Abend aus dem Weissen Haus die nächsten Schritte als Reaktion auf die Umweltkatastrophe den Amerikanern berichten wird. Vorher trifft er sich noch mit den obersten Offiziellen von BP (Bad Petroleum), die ihm Anweisungen geben werden, was er zu sagen hat.

Wir haben sogar den Entwurf seiner Rede vorab schon zugespielt bekommen, den ich hier im Wortlaut veröffentliche:

Liebe Amerikanischen Landsleute,

wir stehen hier wirklich vor einer verdammten Schweinerei am Golf von Mexiko und haben keinen blassen Schlimmer wie wir diese sprudelnde Quelle stoppen sollen. Unsere Massnahmen seit der Explosion der Ölplattform am 20. April, mit anschliessendem Feuer und Ölaustritt, haben überhaupt nichts bewirkt. Die ganze Küste des Golf von Mexiko ist mit einem braunen, stinkenden, giftigen Schleim überzogen. Grauenhaft. Meine Klamotten stinken jetzt noch danach.

Die Behauptungen, die Katastrophe wurde durch schlechte Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, Sparmassnahmen und Profitgier seitens BP verursacht, oder mangelnder Aufsicht der Bohrarbeiten durch die zuständigen US-Behörden, die sich dafür haben schmieren lassen, oder sogar, die Zerstörung der Bohrinsel wäre geplant gewesen und Goldman Sachs hätte mit Leerverkäufen Millionen damit verdient, ist eine böswillige Unterstellung, die ich hiermit strikt zurückweise.

Auch die Behauptung, die Küstenwache würde Journalisten von den verseuchten Stränden wegschicken, damit sie nicht über das Ausmass der Verschmutzung berichten können, ist eine Lüge. Jeder ist herzlich willkommen und kann beim Aufräumen mithelfen. Bitte Gasmaske und Schutzkleidung mitbringen.

Wir sind mittlerweile der festen Überzeugung, das Al Kaida-Taliban-Hamas-Hezbollah ... hab ich noch jemand vergessen? ... Terrornetzwerk hat einen Anschlag mit einer Atombombe gegen die Plattform verübt, welche ihnen der nordkoreanische Staatsführer und Kim Jong-il persönlich ausgehändigt hat. Sie hassen Amerika, unsere Freiheit, unsere weissen Strände und unsere schönen Frauen, die sich dort im Bikini sonnen. Deshalb haben sie es gemacht. Wir werden sie mit allen militärischen Mitteln zur Rechenschaft ziehen und deshalb den Iran angreifen, der grundsätzlich hinter allen bösen Taten dieser Welt steckt.

Das Bin Laden sich in seiner letzten Botschaft als Umweltschützer geoutet hat und sagte, der Westen wäre mit seinem Kapitalismus für alle globalen Umweltschäden verantwortlich, ist eine plumpe Fälschung. Das kann er gar nicht gesagt haben, denn er ist ja tot. Ups, jetzt hab ich was verraten. Vergesst das mal. 

Unsere Experten haben als neueste Massnahme uns empfohlen, den Ölschlamm mit Küchentüchern aus Papier der Marke „Bounty“ aufzusaugen, da diese dreimal so saugkräftig sind wie herkömmliche Haushaltstücher. Die Supermärkte haben deshalb die 16-Packung im Sonderangebot aufgelegt und beim Kauf erhält man eine Sandschaufel mit Eimer dazu. Damit werden jetzt im grossen Stil die Küsten gesäubert. 

Hier ein kleiner Tipp von mir. Für die, welche einen schnellen Dollar verdienen wollen, rate ich deshalb die Aktie des Herstellers Procter & Gamble sich ins Portfolio zu legen. Warum nicht an der Säuberung der Umwelt auch was verdienen? „That’s the American way“ und „Gier ist gut. Gier ist richtig. Gier ist gesund“, hat schon Gordon Gecko gesagt.

An alle unsere treuen Alliierten in Europa, und speziell an meine Fans in Deutschland, ... hallo Berlin ..., habe ich diese gute Nachricht zu verkünden. Freut euch, der Golfstrom wird euch das Öl demnächst frei Haus an eure Küsten spülen. Wir sind nämlich keine Egoisten, wie man uns immer unterstellt, ihr sollt auch euren Anteil davon haben. Ja, so grosszügig sind wir Amerikaner.

Wie wir den Ölfluss stoppen sollen wissen wir immer noch nicht, vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee? Das kann noch Jahre dauern wenn uns nichts einfällt. Wir können nicht einfach runtertauchen und einen Korken reinstecken, es ist zu tief. Teile unseres Militärs schlagen vor, genau wie das Loch verursacht wurde, es wieder zu schliessen, mit einer Atombombe. Aber dann haben wir vielleicht noch ein grösseres Problem. Das sind die Sorgen mit denen ich mich als Präsident rumschlagen muss. 

Ich habe jetzt die Führung bei den Aufräumarbeiten und Schliessung des Lochs übernommen und werde mein Bestes geben, so wie mein Vorgänge George W. Bush, der mit dem Katrina Desaster in New Orleans so hervorragend umgegangen ist. Der Süden der USA wird schon arg bestraft. Aber daran kann man mich messen. Sollte ich darin versagen, werde ich meinen Rücktritt erklären und dann als Barry Soetoro zurück nach Hawaii gehen, oder war es Kenia? Wo wurde ich jetzt wieder geboren? Hab’s vergessen.

So meine lieben Landleute, das habe ich euch zu sagen. Der Teleprompter ist am Ende und die Zeit ist um. Ich muss jetzt telefonieren und mit meinem Busenfreund Benji Netanjahu die Angriffspläne gegen den Iran besprechen oder war es gegen den nächsten Hilfskonvoi nach Gaza? Ist ja egal, Hauptsache wir können jemanden angreifen, um von dieser schrecklichen Umweltkatastrophe abzulenken.


*Anmerkung:* In Deutschland tritt BP unter der Marke Aral auf. Ihr könnt ja deren Tankstellen boykottieren, wenn ihr euren Unmut über die Ölpest ausdrücken wollt.


Quelle: Alles Schall und Rauch http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/#ixzz0qu68dMNF


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*



Dart schrieb:


> *Anmerkung:* In Deutschland tritt BP unter der Marke Aral auf. Ihr könnt ja deren Tankstellen boykottieren, wenn ihr euren Unmut über die Ölpest ausdrücken wollt.



ich mach das sowieso schon ....
ärger mich immer über die Deppen die dort trotzdem tanken obwohl der Sprit bei der nächsten freien Tanke umme Ecke immer diverse cent billiger ist ... 
wenn nur mal alle Autofahrer zusammenhalten würden, könnten die uns nicht abzocken


----------



## Yoshi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Exxon sollte damals einen Schadenerstaz von 5 Mrd. Dollar zahlen. Da dies damale ein ganzer Jahresumsatz war, klagte Exxon gegen dieses Urteil. Jahre später wurde die Summe auf 500 Mio Dollar reduziert. Nur: Mittlerweile hat Exxon einen *Wochenumsatz* von 5 Mrd. Dollar.....
Merkt ihr was?

P.S.: Die mehr als 30.000 damals Betroffenen wurden mit einem 10tel des ihnen entsatandenen Schadens abgefunden und klagen heute noch.......


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AAa0gd7ClM

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht 

Oder doch:
http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissensc...ren-sollen-oelaustritt-messen_aid_519183.html

Bisher gibts nur SCHÄTZUNGEN wieviel Öl denn wirklich austritt und ausgetreten ist.
Und dann werden die "unvoreingenommenen" Leute von BP damit beauftragt das zu messen?! Wo die doch pro austretender Menge Entschädigungen zahlen müssen?! Ich rechne mit einer großen Entwarnung nach dem Motto "Hey, soviel ist garncht ausgetreten!"

Eine RIESENSAUEREI ist das!
Und besonders, da man jetzt schon sagen kann, dass BP nicht die kompletten Kosten für Reinigung und Entschädigung tragen wird. Niemals.

Je größer ein Betrieb ist, desto größer kann auch die Scheixxe sein, mit der er noch ungestraft davon kommt, das lernt man aus dieser Katastrophe.

:v


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Na mich wundert ja das unsere Regierung nicht erstmal ein Milliarden Packet zur verfügung stellt um zu "helfen" wie für Griechenland... Eigene Probleme haben wir doch nicht...#q
Und das BP den ganzen mist garnicht tragen kann sollte auch jeden klar sein die stümper die!!!


----------



## DokSnyder (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Am schlimmsten finde ich, dass am Anfang, bevor irgendwer irgendwas wusste, erstmal gesagt wurde: "Ist nicht so schlimm, tritt fast nix aus." Und nur nach und nach tröpfeln die wichtigen Infos an die Öffentlichkeit.


Ein gutes hat es allerdings: Da das bei den Amis passiert ist wird auch mal reagiert. Wenn es vor Sibirien passiert wäre wüssten wir nichtmal was davon und die Ölfirmen würden fein so weitermachen wie bisher. Da würde sich vermutlich auch keiner um das Leck kümmern. 
So wird vielleicht auch bei den Amerikanern mal mit Umweltschutzgedanken gespielt, was ja bisher leider nicht der Fall war.


----------



## olaf70 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Vor einigen Jahren ist bei meinem VW Diesel-Transporter auf dem Weg zu einem Kunden mal eine Treibstoffleitung leck gewesen. Nachdem ein Passant an einer Ampel mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, bin ich umgehend zur nahegelegenden Polizeistation gelaufen und hab das Malheur gebeichtet.
Was dann kam sollte man auch auf BP anwenden, aber in der Größenordnung einem "Globalplayer" angemessen :
Das Auto mußte in die Werkstatt abgeschleppt werden. Ein Feuerwehreinsatz zur Sicherung der Fahrbahn wurde angeleiert. Die Straßenmeisterei hat das Ölbindemittel dann später aufgefegt.
Die Kosten dafür und ein saftiges Bußgeld hat wer bezahlt ? 
Richtig : ICH , leider konnte ich meinem Kunden nicht davon überzeugen, daß er die Kosten bitte übernehmen sollte.
Hab leider halt nur ne` kleine Drecksfirma.
Verdammte Hacke, diese Sch****konzerne ziehen uns die letzten Mücken aus der Tasche. Kaum werden Sie mal in die Pflicht genommen winden sie sich wie so`n Aal und spielen rum anstatt einen reellen Proppen auf das Loch zu machen.
Wenn ich das schon höre : Projekt "Topkill", das hört sich schon an wie aus einem abgefu**ten James-Bond-Film aus den sechziger Jahren, sowas kann doch nur in die Hose gehen. Wenn man sich als normaler Mensch so eine Nummer erlauben würde, ginge man ganz solide in den Knast. Und das mit Recht!
Wenn BP danach zerschlagen wird, was passiert dann mit den Verantwortlichen? Im Endeffekt doch nichts, der Laden bekommt einen neuen Namen und die Leute werden vielleicht irgendwo anders eingesetzt. Oder gehen in Rente mit einer Monatspension die dem Jahreseinkommen eines Durchschnittsverdieners entspricht. 
Und was macht der brave Bürger (mich eingeschlossen!), wir fahren brav an die Tanke und jauchen unsere Mittelklassekutsche voll und die Banditen lachen.
So das mußte raus, jetzt gehts mir schon besser.


----------



## King Wetzel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

da schlimmste an der sache ist das es ja schon ne lösung gibt hab ich gehört die aus deutschland kommt aber BP meint das die das nicht brauchen würden 
immer diese amerikaner


----------



## olaf70 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Wenn ich von solchen Katastrophen höre und dann sehe wie versucht des Schadens Herr zu werden und dazu noch diese Marionetten... äh, ich meine natürlich Politiker im Fernsehen sehe und bei uns gibt es dann zum Ausgleich Umweltzonen, Mülltrennung und Ökosteuer, dann wird es wieder mal richtig deutlich: Es geht immer nur ums Geld!


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Hätten sie mal gleich am Anfang auf die Russen mit der Atombombe gehört... die hätte das sicherlich nicht schlimmer machen können.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hätten sie mal gleich am Anfang auf die Russen mit der Atombombe gehört... die hätte das sicherlich nicht schlimmer machen können.



Das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein... Nein wenn man soviel Kohle macht dann darf so etwas nicht passieren! Wie schon geschrieben wurden, die laufen auf´n Mond rum und hier passiert so ein mist... Das kann nicht sein!#q


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Ohbama hat zwanzig Milliarden Dollar von BP erwirkt aber über Jahre hinweg.#q#q#q Sind die nur dumm oder ist das alles absicht? Was soll das?


----------



## Yoshi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Heute in den Nachrichten waren`s auf einmal nur noch 17 Mrd.....Dollar wohlgemerkt.
Zudem sollen dieses Jahr an die Aktionäre erstmalig keine Dividenden ausgezahlt werden, auch, um BP vor einer evt. Pleite zu bewahren. "BP soll als starke Firma erhalten bleiben" so Obama. Na ja, jetzt kuscht er doch vor den Engländern, nachdem diese sich als ganze Nation angegriffen gefühlt haben, als er BP die letzten Tage so scharf angegangen ist.
Wäre die Bohrinsel mal bei denen vor der Haustüre gesunken, dann
würden sie ganz schnell ihre Klappe halten......
Mal schauen, wann/ob der Dreck an den Kanaren, meinem Lieblingsangelziel, vorbeikommt.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Was mich echt wundert ist, dass man doch diesmal nichts von Greenpeace hört. Kein Aufschrei, kein Aufruf zum Boykott wie damals bei Shell.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Was mich echt wundert ist, dass man doch diesmal nichts von Greenpeace hört. Kein Aufschrei, kein Aufruf zum Boykott wie damals bei Shell.



Die werden doch 100% geschmiert. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, Greenpeace ist nicht mehr das Greenpeace was es einmal war!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Was mich echt wundert ist, dass man doch diesmal nichts von Greenpeace hört. Kein Aufschrei, kein Aufruf zum Boykott wie damals bei Shell.



Hi Fischmäulchen,

warum das so ist, kannst du hier nachlesen:

http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/oel...rum_ruft_greenpeace_nicht_zum_bp_boykott_auf/

Gruß Thorsten


http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/oel...rum_ruft_greenpeace_nicht_zum_bp_boykott_auf/


----------



## Yoshi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Die Aussage von Greenpeace ist genauso lau wie die von BP!
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## peter II (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

8200 Tonnen am Tag habe ich gerade gelesen !


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hi Fischmäulchen,
> 
> warum das so ist, kannst du hier nachlesen:
> 
> ...



Ja, ja sie kauen hier auf alten Kamellen rum, nur um abzulenken. Ich hab mal was gelesen, dass Greenpeace in BP mit investiert hat. Das wäre ja dann wirklich ein unglaubwürdiger Verein.


----------



## olaf70 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Eine weitere Runde ist eingeläutet worden! Diesmal mit dem schönen, ja fast schon lyrischen Namen "TOP HAT 10".
Wer denkt sich bloß diese beknackten Namen aus? Vielleicht schnacken wir in drei bis fünf Jahren ja über "Oil Stop 43" oder "Big Dick 56".
Es können noch Wetten abgegeben werden ob es diesmal klappt.


----------



## Barschprofi1 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Und das Öl blubbert weiter!!!*

Nö BP schafft es gerade mal seinen A**** abzuwischen dann kriegen die dies auch nich mehr hin!! Wegen diesem Mistkerlen sterben die aale aus(Quelle:NDR2), weil das meer vesperrt =(!!!


----------

